# Easy to digest protein?



## mit37 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

I was just curious if there are easy to digest proteins. I am pretty sure whey is easy to digest but I am looking for something besides whey powder. 

thank you


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 20, 2005)

mit37 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just curious if there are easy to digest proteins. I am pretty sure whey is easy to digest but I am looking for something besides whey powder.
> 
> thank you


Yes, whey is easy to digest. Besides that, egg whites would be your next best bet, as would a soy protein.

Then the meats - with lean fish/seafood more easily digested than your heavy red meats.


----------



## mit37 (Sep 11, 2005)

thank you...any more suggestions?


----------



## mit37 (Sep 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yes, whey is easy to digest. Besides that, egg whites would be your next best bet, as would a soy protein.
> 
> Then the meats - with lean fish/seafood more easily digested than your heavy red meats.




When you say soy...do you mean soy powder...or foods containing soy..like tofu?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2005)

mit37 said:
			
		

> When you say soy...do you mean soy powder...or foods containing soy..like tofu?


It is mainly the soy powders that are relatively rapidly digested (they actually near whey in terms of digestion speed). 

Tofu and bean curd products are slower to digest and this will be dependant on things such as their fat and fibre content.


----------

